# Face painting ideas?



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

look online for face and body painting some have galleries to get ideas

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Have you ever used latex and toilet paper/tissue paper? It works wonders for making wrinkles, scabs, scars, warts, gashes. You mix the latex with the paper and gush it up and stick it in strategic places on the face. You can make gaping holes with it too and have those little plastic flies crawling out. It's great stuff!!!! (and cheap)After it dries, you apply what makeup you are going to use over it. If you have gashes, color the insides of any holes with Q-tips before putting the overall stuff on the rest of the face. Along with the latex method, you can drizzle fake blood here and there too.

White or blue make up always looks cool, but try mottling some green, purple and brown around too.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Um I meant to add, paint the insides of any gashes with red first.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

If you don't like the tissue technicque, apply aheavy layer of white greasepaint. Scunch up your face, accentuating the natural creases. In a mirror, darken the creases using an Artist's Brush and a Black & White blend of greasepaint. The Black overwhelmes the white, so go easy on it. Optional- Darken your teeth using choclate or licorice. 

We use this for Mrs. Bates every year, and the guests leave, shaking their heads, convinced that it really was some "Old, old, Lady."

One girl that played Mrs. Bates one year scared HERSELF when she ran up to use the restroom!

Have Fun!

Wolfman


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Check out the pics on my website. You may find something you like there...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------

